# AACA Car show and flea market (Hershey)



## John G04

Whos coming to the hershey car show and flea market? 9,000 vendors and 25 miles of goodies to be found. First week of october 6-9th but the flea market usually is over by friday. Always a great show with plenty of stuff for everyone


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

sounds nice to me


----------



## kingsting

I'll be there! We have an assortment of old crap with us... RCI 51-53. Red field beside the stadium, just under pole 17.


----------



## catfish

Not this year. Maybe next year.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I'll be there on the Orange field.


----------



## John G04

Anybody know what the rules are if you want to ride a bike around the flea market this year?


----------



## catfish

John G04 said:


> Anybody know what the rules are if you want to ride a bike around the flea market this year?



No bike riding allowed during he show. But everyone and their brother and drive a golf cart.... I've had show officials give me a hard time for even pushing a bike thought the meet. Had to explain to them that I just bought it, and was pushing it out, not riding it....


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Tuesday:


----------



## Maskadeo

So much good stuff. That tapper may give me nightmares… but that Gullwing!!! Oh my. I haven’t been in forever. Will have to go next year. Thanks for the pics Brant.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

More from Tuesday:


----------



## HEMI426

Thanks for the pics. Post more if you can.


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> More from Tuesday:
> 
> View attachment 1490721
> 
> View attachment 1490722
> 
> View attachment 1490723
> 
> View attachment 1490724
> 
> View attachment 1490725
> 
> View attachment 1490726
> 
> View attachment 1490727
> 
> View attachment 1490728
> 
> View attachment 1490729
> 
> View attachment 1490730
> 
> View attachment 1490731
> 
> View attachment 1490732
> 
> View attachment 1490733
> 
> View attachment 1490734
> 
> View attachment 1490735
> 
> View attachment 1490736
> 
> View attachment 1490737
> 
> View attachment 1490738
> 
> View attachment 1490739
> 
> View attachment 1490740
> 
> View attachment 1490741
> 
> View attachment 1490742



I want the red tricycle!


----------



## Maskadeo

Some real cool stuff!


----------



## Fonseca927

I wonder what they are askin for the Isetta?!


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Talk about sensory overload.




What the heck is this one, and where are you going to find another one of those?

Crazy swap meet!
Thank you, Brant!


----------



## saladshooter

It's kinda like ML but the good stuff ain't pre-sold! I gotsa go sometime! Wow!


----------



## billyeagley

Man....would love to go!! Next year, maybe!!


----------



## Maskadeo

The last time I was at Hershey I was into Corvettes and had two 1957s. Looked down and saw some rear leaf springs laying on the ground. Counted the leaves and was like there is one extra. Knew right away it was for the racing option and snagged them. Found the right home for them on one of the 43 air box Corvettes made. Ka Ching!!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Wednesday:


----------



## John G04

Heres some more pics


----------



## Rusty72

Killer Lindy !!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

John G04 said:


> Heres some more picsView attachment 1491133
> View attachment 1491134
> 
> View attachment 1491135
> 
> View attachment 1491136
> 
> View attachment 1491137
> 
> View attachment 1491138
> 
> View attachment 1491139
> 
> View attachment 1491140
> 
> View attachment 1491141
> 
> View attachment 1491142
> 
> View attachment 1491143
> 
> View attachment 1491144
> 
> View attachment 1491145
> 
> View attachment 1491146
> 
> View attachment 1491147
> 
> View attachment 1491148
> 
> View attachment 1491149
> 
> View attachment 1491150
> 
> View attachment 1491151
> 
> View attachment 1491152
> 
> View attachment 1491153
> 
> View attachment 1491154
> 
> View attachment 1491155
> 
> View attachment 1491156



Was Larkin cutting loose of his Lindy?


----------



## John G04

Freqman1 said:


> Was Larkin cutting loose of his Lindy?



Yes i believe that was him, was loaded with all the goodies


----------



## fordmike65

John G04 said:


> Heres some more picsView attachment 1491133
> View attachment 1491134
> 
> View attachment 1491135
> 
> View attachment 1491136
> 
> View attachment 1491137
> 
> View attachment 1491138
> 
> View attachment 1491139
> 
> View attachment 1491140
> 
> View attachment 1491141
> 
> View attachment 1491142
> 
> View attachment 1491143
> 
> View attachment 1491144
> 
> View attachment 1491145
> 
> View attachment 1491146
> 
> View attachment 1491147
> 
> View attachment 1491148
> 
> View attachment 1491149
> 
> View attachment 1491150
> 
> View attachment 1491151
> 
> View attachment 1491152
> 
> View attachment 1491153
> 
> View attachment 1491154
> 
> View attachment 1491155
> 
> View attachment 1491156



@ratrodz


----------



## Blue Streak




----------



## Kato

@New Mexico Brant
@John G04
@Blue Streak 


Holy smokes...........that / those pics are absolutely incredible - thanks for sharing.
I am writing it down now - I'm going to have to get info on this for next year.
If I'm not mistaken they have multiple / all kinds of different shows.........?
Is this a special one ?????

Thanks again !!!!
Kato


----------



## John G04

The lindy was 22k, got multiple pms about it


----------



## John G04

Kato said:


> @New Mexico Brant
> @John G04
> @Blue Streak
> 
> 
> Holy smokes...........that / those pics are absolutely incredible - thanks for sharing.
> I am writing it down now - I'm going to have to get info on this for next year.
> If I'm not mistaken they have multiple / all kinds of different shows.........?
> Is this a special one ?????
> 
> Thanks again !!!!
> Kato




I’m not sure if they have multiple a year but i’ve never been to any others. This show is a must go if you like anything old. Bikes, cars, toys, signage etc


----------



## szathmarig




----------



## szathmarig




----------



## szathmarig




----------



## szathmarig




----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Freqman1

If Larkin gets a buyer st $22k on the Lindy I’ll be there. Next year with my Flying Merkel reaching for the stars!


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> If Larkin gets a buyer st $22k on the Lindy I’ll be there. Next year with my Flying Merkel reaching for the stars!



The tape on that delicate original seat leather bothers me 😬


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thursday morning; the RV next to my space leaked sewage all night with the water running all through my spaces.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

This is a great Western Union bicycle rack with sign!


----------



## Blue Streak

Freqman1 said:


> If Larkin gets a buyer st $22k on the Lindy I’ll be there. Next year with my Flying Merkel reaching for the stars!




Now $17,000 OBO


----------



## fordmike65

Blue Streak said:


> Now $17,000 OBO
> View attachment 1491581
> 
> 
> View attachment 1491580



More tape! YAY!!!!


----------



## HEMI426

It is said, rumored (but I don't know how they would know this) but it is said that 15 to 25 million $ changes hands in the week of the Hershey event. I've heard thousands of people come from other countries just for this event. You will see stuff you've never seen before, the trip is worth it just for that. If its old, odd and different it'll show up at Hershey.


----------



## dasberger

fordmike65 said:


> More tape! YAY!!!!



If at first you don't succeed, tape, tape again


----------



## Maskadeo

fordmike65 said:


> More tape! YAY!!!!



It’s painters tape don’t worry! JK. That will pull some leather off!


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## New Mexico Brant

Anyone know what bike Wally rode on Leave it to Beaver?  Reportedly this was the bike used for one season.  Unfortunately no documentation.


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, and Neil Armstrong picked this rock up, off of the Moon.
Unfortunately, no documentation. Lol!

It’s just a rock, without documentation.


----------



## cyclingday

Sorry to hear about the leaking sewage next to your space.
I actually asked the guy if he would do that for us, so that it would get you out early, so you could scout out more cool stuff for us to see.
Really appreciate the photo documentation, Brant.
You’re the man!


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Glenn Rhein

This guy was looking at all the stuff and ran right into the back of this car, then he got out and started pulling on the rear valance
To straighten it. I thought the owner was gonna die.


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Red Honda had 3 original miles and had a price sticker of $7000


----------



## cyclingday

Glenn Rhein said:


> This guy was looking at all the stuff and ran right into the back of this car,



Doh!


----------



## catfish

Please keep us updated with photos of the tape on the seat. Looks like the more tape, the lower the price.


----------



## Maskadeo

When the seat is all blue, that’s when I’ll make my move!


----------



## catfish

Maskadeo said:


> When the seat is all blue, that’s when I’ll make my move!



That's I was thinking.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant

More from today; sadly the reverse painted Schwinn that has shown up like clockwork for years was nowhere to be found…


----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Freqman1

Glenn Rhein said:


> This guy was looking at all the stuff and ran right into the back of this car, then he got out and started pulling on the rear valance
> To straighten it. I thought the owner was gonna die.View attachment 1491696



Yet you can’t ride a bike-go figure!


----------



## John G04

Freqman1 said:


> Yet you can’t ride a bike-go figure!




Yea everything rides anything else but bikes. The scotter squad zips around and gets no backlash and you can even ride a tricycle but bikes are the ones outlawed, makes no sense


----------



## catfish

John G04 said:


> Yea everything rides anything else but bikes. The scotter squad zips around and gets no backlash and you can even ride a tricycle but bikes are the ones outlawed, makes no sense



It really is sad


----------



## Blue Streak




----------



## Blue Streak




----------



## phantom

Great pictures, thank you. The green Cadillac is exquisite.


----------



## Livmojoe

@New Mexico Brant did this tank from a couple days ago already sell? Long gone?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Saturday at Hershey, the swap was sparse but the cars were still going strong.  The local club also has its car show that is pretty epic.  Here are a few high ticket automobiles.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Livmojoe said:


> @New Mexico Brant did this tank from a couple days ago already sell? Long gone?
> 
> View attachment 1492057



Sold on the first day.


----------



## modelcarjedi

great pics! I made my first trip to hershey on friday.


----------



## BFGforme

New Mexico Brant said:


> Saturday at Hershey, the swap was sparse but the cars were still going strong.  The local club also has its car show that is pretty epic.  Here are a few high ticket automobiles.
> 
> View attachment 1492921
> 
> View attachment 1492922
> 
> View attachment 1492923
> 
> View attachment 1492924
> 
> View attachment 1492925



What's with the feet sticking outa the pink caddy?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

BFGforme said:


> What's with the feet sticking outa the pink caddy?



Exactly!  Car show humor I guess!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here is a great video showing the swap meet!


----------



## sworley

Wow, I had no idea! What a cool swap!! Thanks fir sharing all these photos!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

this would have been a $8,000.00 car at the Pleasanton Goodguys in August. minimum.

.


----------



## dave the wave

anybody know who's stuff this is ?


----------



## Freqman1

dave the wave said:


> anybody know who's stuff this is ?
> 
> View attachment 1495627



Looks like Sam's stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Blue Streak

dave the wave said:


> anybody know who's stuff this is ?
> 
> View attachment 1495627



Shawn is correct, these were Sam Fitzsimmons' bicycles:
sam.fitzsimmons@verizon.net


----------



## szathmarig

He is in Baltimore MD


----------



## dave the wave

ok thank you.


----------

